# See my TikTok



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Here’s my TikTok to see videos of my chickens! You don’t need to make an account TikTok 
Let me know if you see it


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Here’s my TikTok to see videos of my chickens! You don’t need to make an account TikTok
> Let me know if you see it


man you make a lot of posts. i don't blame you though dude I do the same thing! Cool vid


----------

